# I thought commercial advertising wasnt allowed on F/S ?



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=166074

Yes I am peed off with XTR at the moment cos he sold me a peice of crap phone that he wont refund me for, having first agreed to sell it on and I'd post it out on his behalf (and then did nothing to carry out our agreement) BUT this is commercial advertising and is against the rules isnt it?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cam - feel free to notify mods etc of adverts that may break the rules (I have edited his advert accordingly) - but please do not start a personal vendetta against this chap, which is what this post looks like you are doing.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=166074
> 
> Yes I am peed off with XTR at the moment cos he sold me a peice of crap phone that he wont refund me for, having first agreed to sell it on and I'd post it out on his behalf (and then did nothing to carry out our agreement) BUT this is commercial advertising and is against the rules isnt it?


Those drying cloths are also £9 for two at CostCo, thats quite a markup :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

SimonQS said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=166074
> ...


What he chooses to sell them for is up to him, Si - the point being raised here is if he is a commercial advertiser or not, which I suspect he isn't. My suspicions would be that he bought a load of them and is now trying to make a bit of profit. He will need to modify his advert with a quantity available though, otherwise it will be deleted.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

SimonQS said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=166074
> ...


In his defence here, Costco's not exactly on the highstreet and these are £10.20 + delivery to normal people, so £24 for 2 delievered!  Besides, it would cost me more in petrol to drive there so I bought a couple 

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/eurowxlar ... ts_id=196&


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=166074
> ...


 You have to be a member to shop at Cost Co, it's £25+VAT to join so infact it's a bargain. :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

audimad said:


> You have to be a member to shop at Cost Co, it's £25+VAT to join so infact it's a bargain. :lol:


I am a costco member, and you can have some for 23.50


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

jammyd said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > You have to be a member to shop at Cost Co, it's £25+VAT to join so infact it's a bargain. :lol:
> ...


 I'm a Cost Co member too. It's the best place to but your car batteries from.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm a Costco member as well but you can get your own :lol:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm a CostCo memeber too, I bought two of these and don't rate them :?


----------

